# Feral kitten



## HufflyPuffly (30 May 2020)

So my day took a slightly bizarre turn when trying to find a rolling pin to purchase, a little grey blur legged it in front of my car! Realised it was a tiny kitten not a squirrel/ rabbit, stopped and managed to retrieve her from a drain 🙈.

Captured with a bit of scratching and attempted biting, she was very scared, and put in a shopping bag as that’s all I had!



Took her to the vets, no chip, looks healthy enough and about 8/9 weeks old. Nurse agreed that she’s either very scared or feral judging by her behaviour.

I took her home and the vets kindly gave me a proper carry case 😂🙈. I’ve set her up in the bathroom and think she could well be feral as she’s not ventured out since this afternoon and is quite hissy... no one has called for her either yet 🙁.





So if no one claims her she can stay but never had a feral to tame before. Any tips, currently I’m leaving her be in the bathroom away from the other cats.


----------



## Rumtytum (30 May 2020)

No tips sorry but o my life she is SO cute! Is that a tasty titbit you’ve put in front of her (last pic)?


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 May 2020)

I have 2 ferals, or they were before they arrived. Bought as yard kittens they spent the first few weeks living in a dog crate in the kitchen until they were quite happy with the fact food meant being stroked and fussed over. Let them onto the yard when they were hungry and they haven't left since. They work for a living but I also feed them twice a day and they have biscuits on tap not to mention a catflap into the yard kitchen with beds and a wood burner in the winter.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 May 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			No tips sorry but o my life she is SO cute! Is that a tasty titbit you’ve put in front of her (last pic)?
		
Click to expand...

She’s super cute isn’t she! It is, she seemed a bit more confident so I tried tempting her as I don’t think she’s touched her water or good yet, she just hissed at me lol.



Lindylouanne said:



			I have 2 ferals, or they were before they arrived. Bought as yard kittens they spent the first few weeks living in a dog crate in the kitchen until they were quite happy with the fact food meant being stroked and fussed over. Let them onto the yard when they were hungry and they haven't left since. They work for a living but I also feed them twice a day and they have biscuits on tap not to mention a catflap into the yard kitchen with beds and a wood burner in the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, hopefully she will start eating/drinking soon and then I can start more interaction. I am planning on giving her a few days of minimal fussing to let her acclimatise?


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 May 2020)

She looks in really good condition for a feral and very lucky to have found you 😁


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 May 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			She looks in really good condition for a feral and very lucky to have found you 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yeah she looks great, if she wasn’t so timid and scared I’d be sure she was someone’s!


----------



## TPO (30 May 2020)

Long story short but there were feral cats on my grandparents farm.

Sometimes we (the grandkids) would find the kittens first so would pet and tame them otherwise they were all ferals.

My mum started trapping the females and taking them to get dressed. There was only one surviving kitten in the penultimate litter and dad managed to catch it in a fishing net 😬

We took it home in a dog carrier and put the carrier inside a large dog crate. Bailey (dad named her because she was found in a "bale i' hay"🙄) was a wee spitting and hissing ball of hate. We just used to sit and talk to her and, as kids who wanted her to "love" us, kept shoving a hand into the doorway of the carrier just to get it shredded. Only a few days later I done the same and she let me pat her and that was that.

She was always a bit mental but no longer feral. She would claw you if you patted her when she decided that she didn't want to be patted and she would claw you if you dared to stop patted her when she wanted to be patted.

The last litter of ferals (Bailey's mum.was already far on with a pregnancy when we caught them both) I found in my stable banks. We moved them into the old workers cottage and left a window open for the mum.tonget in and out. The kittens got used to us being a source of food. Some stayed quite timid but they could all be handled. I rehomed them all via my workplace's intranet and all the new owners were really happy.

Sorry that was a big long story to basically say just give the kitten the first night to settle then spend time just talking to them and letting them get used to you. All the farm ferals used to come around within a week and that includes the ones that lived in the hay shed


----------



## DabDab (30 May 2020)

What a beautiful cat. Is she silver tabby?

She's very lucky that she happened to run in front of you!


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			What a beautiful cat. Is she silver tabby?

She's very lucky that she happened to run in front of you!
		
Click to expand...

Dab Dab the cat in my Avatar is a silver tabby.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 May 2020)

TPO said:



			Long story short but there were feral cats on my grandparents farm.

Sometimes we (the grandkids) would find the kittens first so would pet and tame them otherwise they were all ferals.

My mum started trapping the females and taking them to get dressed. There was only one surviving kitten in the penultimate litter and dad managed to catch it in a fishing net 😬

We took it home in a dog carrier and put the carrier inside a large dog crate. Bailey (dad named her because she was found in a "bale i' hay"🙄) was a wee spitting and hissing ball of hate. We just used to sit and talk to her and, as kids who wanted her to "love" us, kept shoving a hand into the doorway of the carrier just to get it shredded. Only a few days later I done the same and she let me pat her and that was that.

She was always a bit mental but no longer feral. She would claw you if you patted her when she decided that she didn't want to be patted and she would claw you if you dared to stop patted her when she wanted to be patted.

The last litter of ferals (Bailey's mum.was already far on with a pregnancy when we caught them both) I found in my stable banks. We moved them into the old workers cottage and left a window open for the mum.tonget in and out. The kittens got used to us being a source of food. Some stayed quite timid but they could all be handled. I rehomed them all via my workplace's intranet and all the new owners were really happy.

Sorry that was a big long story to basically say just give the kitten the first night to settle then spend time just talking to them and letting them get used to you. All the farm ferals used to come around within a week and that includes the ones that lived in the hay shed
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that, I’m secretly hoping she is a feral and no one claims her 🙈. Hopefully she will come round soon!



DabDab said:



			What a beautiful cat. Is she silver tabby?

She's very lucky that she happened to run in front of you!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if she’s a true silver tabby but she’s grey with tabby markings 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 May 2020)

She's gorgeous! 

Yes high value food and time is definitely the way into a feral cat's heart. You've had excellent advice already.


----------



## DabDab (30 May 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Dab Dab the cat in my Avatar is a silver tabby.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have often admired him/her when you post. Is that one of your previously feral cats?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 May 2020)

Lucky puss cat. Keep us posted on news and pics.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 May 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Lucky puss cat. Keep us posted on news and pics.
		
Click to expand...

Will do! I’ll be quite sad if someone comes forward 🙈, I always think animals find you rather than the other way round.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 May 2020)

Indeed they do. When we've gone to CP to find a new puss cat,  I rather think they have chosen us.

She's beautiful. 💜


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2020)

What a find! 

.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			What a find!

.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not as impressive as yours today 😜 x


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 May 2020)

DabDab said:



			Yes I have often admired him/her when you post. Is that one of your previously feral cats?
		
Click to expand...

Holly cat, 17 years old and sadly lost to liver failure 4 weeks ago ☹️ Not feral.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 May 2020)

Oh my goodness, she is one of the cutest fluff-balls I have ever seen!  I wonder how Hufflepuff will cope now she has a cute younger sister/interloper?  😬


----------



## HufflyPuffly (30 May 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Oh my goodness, she is one of the cutest fluff-balls I have ever seen!  I wonder how Hufflepuff will cope now she has a cute younger sister/interloper?  😬
		
Click to expand...

Huffle is very intrigued but is back in season so is a little distracted!


----------



## Blanche (31 May 2020)

Look up the ‘Kitten Lady’. She has done various videos on taming feral kittens.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 May 2020)

Blanche said:



			Look up the ‘Kitten Lady’. She has done various videos on taming feral kittens.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look and there’s loads of tips thank you ☺.

Pretty sure she’s a feral now as she’s still hissing at me 🙈, or she just really doesn’t like me! So operation taming will begin, pray for my hands 😂🙈.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (31 May 2020)

Leave food and water available, make sure there's a litter tray (don't fuss if this isn't used as intended at first!), and then just let her be. She'll observe the adult cats and come round to you in her own time, not before. Trying to actively tame her will only create unnecessary stress.


----------



## Archangel (31 May 2020)

Oh absolutely adorable.
I just left mine with the occasional quick stroke if the opportunity presented itself. They come to you in their own time and then suddenly they are all over you.  I have one sitting on the windowsill right now meowing because she thinks we should be going for a walk with the dog (dog fast asleep on the bed).


----------



## DabDab (31 May 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Holly cat, 17 years old and sadly lost to liver failure 4 weeks ago ☹️ Not feral.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, so sorry you lost her . What a grand old age though


----------



## Errin Paddywack (31 May 2020)

We took on a farm kitten, pretty wild but not totally feral.  We collected her in in a wicker cat basket which we then opened but placed in front of our sideboard so she could get out under it and easily access the litter tray which was tucked in the corner.  Food and water under the sideboard too and left her to it.  Only took a few days before she started very tentatively investigating the rest of the room and us.  Turned into a delightful cat.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (31 May 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Holly cat, 17 years old and sadly lost to liver failure 4 weeks ago ☹️ Not feral.
		
Click to expand...

That's really sad, so sorry to hear that ☹️


----------



## BeckyFlowers (31 May 2020)

OP, if you could furnish us with some more pics we would be most grateful


----------



## Cloball (31 May 2020)

My mums feral/unclaimed cat is the sookiest cuddler ever but then he moved himself in slowly from the old chicken run, to the doorway, to the porch etc. She is very young I'm sure she will come round quickly.... I want your life btw cat army and ponies etc. 🤣


----------



## fiwen30 (31 May 2020)

Let her settle in for a day or 2, and after that spend time with her, and handle and stroke her (thick gloves first, if necessary). At this age, they come around easily - all that hissing and spitting is mostly for show, and out of fear. Realistically there isn’t a lot of harm they can do to you at this age, so don’t be scared of her!

She might need a fair bit of work, but she’ll come round with time and patience.


----------



## Griffin (31 May 2020)

It may be worth investigating in either a Feliway diffuser or spray. I was always a sceptic about them until I had two quite nervous kittens and the Feliway diffuser really helped them. She is just lovely, what a lucky kitten!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 May 2020)

Thank you everyone for your advice! No one has called yet, bless her. Once she starts venturing out I’ll take more pictures  ☺️.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 May 2020)

Just because she’s so cute:


----------



## Rumtytum (31 May 2020)

She is just swooningly cute 💓💓💓


----------



## Cloball (31 May 2020)

She's going to be a beautiful cat... Look at that wee face.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 May 2020)

Cuter when she’s not spitting at you 😂. Though she did take some food from a spoon tonight!


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2020)

How lucky does a person have to be to find that in a ditch?  What a gorgeous kitten. 

.


----------



## Rumtytum (31 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Cuter when she’s not spitting at you 😂. Though she did take some food from a spoon tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Silver spoon please! This is a proper princess 👑


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			My mums feral/unclaimed cat is the sookiest cuddler ever but then he moved himself in slowly from the old chicken run, to the doorway, to the porch etc. She is very young I'm sure she will come round quickly.... I want your life btw cat army and ponies etc. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Haha my parents have officially given up on me now, I am the crazy cat/ horse



ycbm said:



			How lucky does a person have to be to find that in a ditch?  What a gorgeous kitten.

.
		
Click to expand...

She is a colour I have adored for years, I’m going to be so sad if someone rings for her 🙈.



Rumtytum said:



			Silver spoon please! This is a proper princess 👑
		
Click to expand...

😂 if Huffle doesn’t get a silver spoon this one definitely can’t 😂


----------



## BeckyFlowers (31 May 2020)

You had better start thinking of names, in case she becomes yours.


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			She is a colour I have adored for years, I’m going to be so sad if someone rings for her 🙈.
		
Click to expand...

I hate to tell you this,  but this black and silver tabby kitten is this creature now.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 May 2020)

Oh wiw


ycbm said:



			I hate to tell you this,  but this black and silver tabby kitten is this creature now.














Click to expand...

Oh wow I didn’t realise she could change so much, though she is lovely any colour she is ☺️.

she’s currently crying upstairs 😭, I think she’s missing cat company so I’ve left the door open for her...


----------



## Rumtytum (31 May 2020)

ycbm said:



			I hate to tell you this,  but this black and silver tabby kitten is this creature now.














Click to expand...

Have you been dyeing tabbycats ycbm?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 June 2020)

Morning update, we’ve moved locations so she can be more in the hub of the house, plus she’s shouting her head off I expect for her mum/siblings?

So she’s now in the living room and I took the opportunity for a cuddle 😁.




She’s a tiny bit braver with moving around more but still a hisser and isn’t litter trained, I think I can be 99% sure she’s a feral 🤷🏼‍♀️.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 June 2020)

With our ferals they didn't understand cat litter, we put soil in the tray and they used that perfectly straight away.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 June 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			With our ferals they didn't understand cat litter, we put soil in the tray and they used that perfectly straight away.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting I’ll try that!

I don’t think taming will take long somehow:



Though she keeps forgetting herself playing and then hissing 😂🙈. She’s fast asleep on me now, think she’s missing her family and she just cries when by herself!


----------



## TPO (1 June 2020)

She is so cute 🤗😍


----------



## Cloball (1 June 2020)

I want a kitten sooo much


----------



## NinjaPony (1 June 2020)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Rumtytum (1 June 2020)

NinjaPony said:



			She is beautiful!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah....bless her!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (1 June 2020)

We had a half grown kitten dumped in our hedge three weeks before we left our farm.  My best mate for the next 11 yrs.  So lucky she wasn't dumped after we moved, best cat ever.  Our vet named her Bramble as she was all claws to start with but that got amended to Bumble which suited her far better.  Lost her to kidney failure.


----------



## HashRouge (1 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Interesting I’ll try that!

I don’t think taming will take long somehow:
View attachment 48715


Though she keeps forgetting herself playing and then hissing 😂🙈. She’s fast asleep on me now, think she’s missing her family and she just cries when by herself!
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh she's so lovely!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 June 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			We had a half grown kitten dumped in our hedge three weeks before we left our farm.  My best mate for the next 11 yrs.  So lucky she wasn't dumped after we moved, best cat ever.  Our vet named her Bramble as she was all claws to start with but that got amended to Bumble which suited her far better.  Lost her to kidney failure.
	View attachment 48738

Click to expand...

Oh she is beautiful! What a lucky puss cat she was . 

Still had no-one call for this little bundle, when do you think I can safely say she's staying...


----------



## Lindylouanne (1 June 2020)

She is so pretty and I have got kitten envy. I have told myself that 2 girls and the fluffy blind one are enough and I’m not having any more but you are making it very very difficult not to crack with such gorgeous photos.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 June 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			She is so pretty and I have got kitten envy. I have told myself that 2 girls and the fluffy blind one are enough and I’m not having any more but you are making it very very difficult not to crack with such gorgeous photos.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I was very happy with just three, this one definitely was unplanned!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 June 2020)

I am hoping nobody claims her so you can keep posting beautiful kitten pics.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 June 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I am hoping nobody claims her so you can keep posting beautiful kitten pics.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's day three today and no-one has come forward or has posted on the local fb groups? I'm quite taken with her to be honest so would be pleased to keep her.

Mum wants to call her Freya the Feral cat lol!


----------



## Rumtytum (1 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Haha I was very happy with just three, this one definitely was unplanned!
		
Click to expand...

So this was an unplanned kittency 😀


----------



## BeckyFlowers (1 June 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			So this was an unplanned kittency 😀
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to have an unplanned kittency.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 June 2020)

Freya is a great name. Maybe drop 'the Feral' bit.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 June 2020)

Rumtytum said:



			So this was an unplanned kittency 😀
		
Click to expand...

😂



Meowy Catkin said:



			Freya is a great name. Maybe drop 'the Feral' bit. 

Click to expand...

Haha yeah possibly a good shout 😜


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 June 2020)

Hmmm, so how long does one wait before you can call her yours?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 June 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Hmmm, so how long does one wait before you can call her yours?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know 🤷🏼‍♀️, a week?

She’s currently not coming out from under the sofa, though it is all a bit tetchy with Huffle bring mid season again 🙈.

Weirdly the older two seem much less offended by her than they were of Huffle? I wonder if being potentially a few weeks younger helps?


----------



## DabDab (1 June 2020)

So adorable 😍. Love the name Freya


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 June 2020)

A friends domestic cat had kittens and they all hissed when they were tiny but they just became friendly and stopped hissing after a while, it might just be that she is really scared and naturally timid.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 June 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			A friends domestic cat had kittens and they all hissed when they were tiny but they just became friendly and stopped hissing after a while, it might just be that she is really scared and naturally timid.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe but I’d have thought someone would have missed her by now if she’s not feral? I think there must be a feral population as the vets had humane traps out. I guess I’ll not know unless someone comes forward, I’ve not had a feral before though I have friends who have had plenty from this sort of age.


----------



## Cloball (1 June 2020)

Mum's feral started as Missy the missing, then Percy the persistent when the vet said it was a boy but ended up as Roly the rotund. I'm sure she will grow into a name when she's less timid.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 June 2020)

Apparently we’re coming out of our shell!

jail break:

Being supervised 


And just because


----------



## TPO (2 June 2020)

OMG she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## D66 (2 June 2020)

Very cute, how old do you think she is?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (2 June 2020)

How does Miss Puffle-pants feel now she's now been overtaken in the adorable stakes?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 June 2020)

D66 said:



			Very cute, how old do you think she is?
		
Click to expand...

The vet nurse suggested 8 weeks, but I think she could well be younger? Her eyes are still changing colour and she just seems tiny!



BeckyFlowers said:



			How does Miss Puffle-pants feel now she's now been overtaken in the adorable stakes?
		
Click to expand...

Oh poor Huff's she still number one floof-ball! She's still being all dramatic in season so is a little hormonal, she wants to play with her but then growls and bats her... Supervised contact only for the mo! Weirdly the older two seem very un-fussed and are happy to sniff and ignore?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 June 2020)

Add door rabble! You are so lucky


----------



## Lindylouanne (2 June 2020)

Well that didn’t take long to go from hissing miss feral to lap cat 🤣


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 June 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Well that didn’t take long to go from hissing miss feral to lap cat 🤣
		
Click to expand...

😂 she still hisses but I think she misses her mum so loves sleeping on me 🤷🏼‍♀️.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 June 2020)

So it would appear she is staying... Rang the vets to see if I can get her wormed and checked over, they said not only has no-one range for her but another kitten was handed in on Sunday , so either a feral litter or someone has dumped them. Hope their mum and any other siblings are ok!









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158963766499925



Sorry for the messy house, kittens do not make for a tidy place lol. Huffle is very excited by her but being a little rough, little one seems fine about it and is surprisingly bold and fierce back!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			So it would appear she is staying... Rang the vets to see if I can get her wormed and checked over, they said not only has no-one range for her but another kitten was handed in on Sunday , so either a feral litter or someone has dumped them. Hope their mum and any other siblings are ok!









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158963766499925



Sorry for the messy house, kittens do not make for a tidy place lol. Huffle is very excited by her but being a little rough, little one seems fine about it and is surprisingly bold and fierce back!
		
Click to expand...

Omg she is so lovely!  Glad Hufflepuff is taking it all well, maybe she will be glad of another critter to play with once she gets properly used to her!


----------



## fiwen30 (3 June 2020)

She's such a darling! I'm so jealous of people who find homeless cats. A friend of mine always seems to be tripping over stray cats!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 June 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Omg she is so lovely!  Glad Hufflepuff is taking it all well, maybe she will be glad of another critter to play with once she gets properly used to her!
		
Click to expand...

She loves her and kitten thinks she's amazing too, I'm just a bit nervous of the size difference...



fiwen30 said:



			She's such a darling! I'm so jealous of people who find homeless cats. A friend of mine always seems to be tripping over stray cats!
		
Click to expand...

This is my first one! The first two were a litter that came with a house a friend bought lol and god help me I bought Huffle lol. I can go see if I can see any more for you...


----------



## HashRouge (3 June 2020)

Oh gosh she's so, so cute! I'm in love!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 June 2020)

She is adorable! All my cats are farm cats but the latest 4 are muck heap kittens. The oldest two one was always fairly friendly but the other, Hermione really wasnt. I used to risk my hands and pick her up for strokes and after a bit she would quite enjoy it and go to sleep, reverting back to feral after she woke up and got off my lap. She was actually tamed by DSW, who rubbed her face with his one morning when she was sat on the kitchen table. Shes been been tame as tame ever since, we joked she was tamed by DSWs stink overpowering her 😂


----------



## Ownedby4horses (3 June 2020)

She’s just so cute. Absolutely lovely and looks like she is making herself at home.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 June 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Oh gosh she's so, so cute! I'm in love!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I can go see if I can find another for you? 



ElleSkywalker said:



			She is adorable! All my cats are farm cats but the latest 4 are muck heap kittens. The oldest two one was always fairly friendly but the other, Hermione really wasnt. I used to risk my hands and pick her up for strokes and after a bit she would quite enjoy it and go to sleep, reverting back to feral after she woke up and got off my lap. She was actually tamed by DSW, who rubbed her face with his one morning when she was sat on the kitchen table. Shes been been tame as tame ever since, we joked she was tamed by DSWs stink overpowering her 😂
		
Click to expand...

Haha this sounds familar, though she is getting much braver all the time, she likes to hiss at me just because now I think lol.



Ownedby4horses said:



			She’s just so cute. Absolutely lovely and looks like she is making herself at home.
		
Click to expand...

Very at home and has all the other cats wrapped around her little paw!


----------



## D66 (3 June 2020)

Can we  have some more pics please, the rain is getting me down.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (3 June 2020)

She is just gorgeous! What a lucky wee soul to find you!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 June 2020)

D66 said:



			Can we  have some more pics please, the rain is getting me down. 

Click to expand...

of course, and don’t forget the grass is at least grateful for the rain x





I left her on the sofa whilst I did the ponies and she was still there three hours later 😂🙈, she can get down on her own I should add!

She’s been wormed today, so I’m not sure if it took it out of her, but she did the most enormous poop when she did get up 😱🙈.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 June 2020)

she is gorgeous, love the little video, she seems really cheeky...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 June 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			she is gorgeous, love the little video, she seems really cheeky...
		
Click to expand...

she is fearless! Defo going to give Huffle a run for her money 😂🙈


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 June 2020)

Yay! She's simply delightful. And we get more cat pics  😆


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 June 2020)

More pics 😊









New name suggestion of Squirrel 😂 as that’s what I thought she was initially lol.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 June 2020)

Love that last one of her and Huffle!  So cute ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 June 2020)

And the one of her peeking out behind the laptop.  "Oh hi, what you doing?". Adorable 😍


----------



## QuantockHills (4 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Interesting I’ll try that!

I don’t think taming will take long somehow:
View attachment 48715


Though she keeps forgetting herself playing and then hissing 😂🙈. She’s fast asleep on me now, think she’s missing her family and she just cries when by herself!
		
Click to expand...

have you been back to where you found her to see if there are any more?? she's adorable!!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (4 June 2020)

If you find another one, you will be officially known as the HHO Kitten Lady.  I couldn't be more jealous.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 June 2020)

I've driven past but not searched, I think the vets have though after the second one was found. I cannot have any more lol!!!!!


----------



## julesjoy (4 June 2020)

Where do you live? I need to find a Stray kitten, she is adorable!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (4 June 2020)

I'm North Wales, I think if there were more they'd have been found by now, now the vets are on the case (vets are 2 mins from where I found her).


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 June 2020)

Oh gosh, what a find! Now why can't things like that happen to me?!  

Pics are great. 😀


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 June 2020)

she is so cute, love the name squirrel, it suits her..


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 June 2020)

As you know , having had my own ragdolls i love seeing pictures of Huffle 😍

However that is a seriously cute little bundle how lucky she was found by you. Think I'd have to keep going back as I couldn't bear the thought of there being more 

I dont have any experience with ferals but was going to reccomend advice that is often used on horsey threads and just sit in her room with a book so she gets used to you being there but can see we have progressed To laps which is adorable 

I would just chat lots to them so she gets used to your voice I talked loads to mine probably adding to the batty cat lady image! 

Also be doubly careful with your doors/windows in making sure she cant get out anywhere as theres no way you want her leaving the house at this stage 

As I'm biased I think Huffle would like some more photos added to her thread as she needs to remind everyone how gorgeous she is as is worried this little interloper is stealing the limelight!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			As you know , having had my own ragdolls i love seeing pictures of Huffle 😍

However that is a seriously cute little bundle how lucky she was found by you. Think I'd have to keep going back as I couldn't bear the thought of there being more

I dont have any experience with ferals but was going to reccomend advice that is often used on horsey threads and just sit in her room with a book so she gets used to you being there but can see we have progressed To laps which is adorable

I would just chat lots to them so she gets used to your voice I talked loads to mine probably adding to the batty cat lady image!

Also be doubly careful with your doors/windows in making sure she cant get out anywhere as theres no way you want her leaving the house at this stage

As I'm biased I think Huffle would like some more photos added to her thread as she needs to remind everyone how gorgeous she is as is worried this little interloper is stealing the limelight!
		
Click to expand...

I driven past a few times and not seen any sight of any more, so hoping they've all been caught now, guess I could call the vets to see if they found any more?

Yeah she's pretty much not feral now lol, didn't take long and Huffle helped . I'll updated Huff's thread but here is Squirrel just being super squirrely .




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158968498234925


----------



## ycbm (5 June 2020)

Well she may only have eight lives left,  but didn't she land in her pretty little feet 😁


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 June 2020)

I think we can say she’s not feral now but is clear viscous 😂.


----------



## Rosemary28 (6 June 2020)

Love Huffle’s tail in that last photo!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 June 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Love Huffle’s tail in that last photo!
		
Click to expand...

That tail gets everywhere 😂


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 June 2020)




----------



## BeckyFlowers (6 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



View attachment 49189

Click to expand...

Omg that photo just made me go "eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"!!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 June 2020)

Vet day for these two today.




Huffs is now neutered 🙌🏻 thank the lord 😂🙈

Squirrel got a check up, unfortunately my fears were correct that she does have an umbilical hernia 🙁. Fingers crossed we can get to four months without complication so it can be corrected when she is spayed! Speaking of age, vet thinks she’s no more than 6 weeks now, the poor wee mite! I really hope she is a feral and wasn’t dumped by some heartless cretin 🙁.


----------



## ycbm (9 June 2020)

It's a good job HP was feeling maternal,  really,  wasn't it, if she's so young?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (9 June 2020)

I've just been showing all the photos of Hufflepuff and Squirrel to my coworkers! 

Glad that Hufflepuff has now been spayed, and fingers crossed that Squirrel grows up all nice and easy.  She is so lucky you found her


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 June 2020)

ycbm said:



			It's a good job HP was feeling maternal,  really,  wasn't it, if she's so young?
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure if maternal or only being nine months herself, but definitely a lovely thing that she adores Squirrel! No wonder Squirrel was shouting for company 😭!



BeckyFlowers said:



			I've just been showing all the photos of Hufflepuff and Squirrel to my coworkers!

Glad that Hufflepuff has now been spayed, and fingers crossed that Squirrel grows up all nice and easy.  She is so lucky you found her 

Click to expand...

Ah fame for them 😂🤩.

Fingers crossed we remain complication free all round 😬🤞🏻.


----------



## Rosemary28 (10 June 2020)

It must be a relief now Huffle is spayed. Squirrel is so cute!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 June 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			It must be a relief now Huffle is spayed. Squirrel is so cute!
		
Click to expand...

Massive relief, though the challenge now is to keep her quiet, tricky even without a little Squirrel'y rascal!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 June 2020)

Good luck keeping Huffle quiet- it was like Poppys painkillers contained speed she was straight out the box and off her face bouncing off the walls! Last encounter of spaying was the cat drifting out the box then flopping down and sleeping for ages so it was rather a shock! 
Oh and she got a few days of fish/ chicken as they recommended a plain diet. Following this raw food was deemed absolute garbage and she couldn't possibly eat such low quality rations!
Has she got a cone or is she lucky enough to not have one?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Good luck keeping Huffle quiet- it was like Poppys painkillers contained speed she was straight out the box and off her face bouncing off the walls! Last encounter of spaying was the cat drifting out the box then flopping down and sleeping for ages so it was rather a shock!
Oh and she got a few days of fish/ chicken as they recommended a plain diet. Following this raw food was deemed absolute garbage and she couldn't possibly eat such low quality rations!
Has she got a cone or is she lucky enough to not have one?
		
Click to expand...

Haha she is already trying to rough house with Squirrel, thankfully they're now both asleep. I can see a lack of productive work whilst I run round after them! 
No cone of shame so far, just need to make sure she doesn't start licking the incision. She's decided she can only eat the kitten food at the moment, but they didn't mention a plain diet? Don't want her to get any more ideas about eating human food lol.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 June 2020)

Advice guys?

Squirrel is passing a little bit of red blood (so coming from near the end of her digestion rather than higher up, which google tells me isn’t too much for concern). Her poops were improving after worming but have gone a bit soft again after the vet visit. 

Trying to remain calm that it’s probably just the damage from the heavy worm burden and then the stress of a vet visit, but would you guys call the vets again?

She’s bright, eating, drinking, pooping and weeing, just the odd spot and the odd stool that’s looser.

Picture of the Squirrel’y rascal that’s already causing me stress 😂🙈.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 June 2020)

It probably is as you said, the stress and the worms, but I would be on the phone to my vet first thing in the morning for advice.  If she seems happy and perky, and is eating and pooping then I wouldn't be panicking just yet, but as she's so small it doesn't take much for them to go downhill fast 😬


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 June 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			It probably is as you said, the stress and the worms, but I would be on the phone to my vet first thing in the morning for advice.  If she seems happy and perky, and is eating and pooping then I wouldn't be panicking just yet, but as she's so small it doesn't take much for them to go downhill fast 😬
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, will ring them in the morning! She seems perfectly fine asides from that and the hernia but The vet telling me she’s only 6 weeks now is making me very twitchy!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 June 2020)

I agree with ringing the vet in the morning and also keeping an eye on her, it is absolutely scary how kittens can change from well to ill so quickly. 

You are doing a grand job with her, I'm sure it will all be fine.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 June 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			I agree with ringing the vet in the morning and also keeping an eye on her, it is absolutely scary how kittens can change from well to ill so quickly.

You are doing a grand job with her, I'm sure it will all be fine. 

Click to expand...

Thank you, she’s been legging it found like a thing possessed tonight, so I know she’s ‘probably’ fine but she’s so tiny!


----------



## Keith_Beef (11 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			I think we can say she’s not feral now but is clear viscous 😂.

View attachment 49178

View attachment 49179

View attachment 49180

Click to expand...

I love viscous kittens. What's her μ?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 June 2020)

Keith_Beef said:



			I love viscous kittens. What's her μ?
		
Click to expand...

^* clearly vicious 

LOL love a bit of auto-correct fail when typing too fast! Though she is a cat so fairly low viscosity in general if you've ever seen them fit into a clearly too small box.

Update from the vets, they said I could bring her in or just monitor her as they only saw her on Tues. So I think I might try a better quality cat food and see how she goes...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158994110439925


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 June 2020)

Very viscous cats


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 June 2020)

I was reminded of this. https://www.sciencemag.org/news/201...&text=A cat in a small,very much like a solid.




			CAMBRIDGE, MASSACHUSETTS—Are cats liquid or solid? That’s the kind of question that could win a scientist an Ig Nobel Prize, a parody of the Nobel Prize that honors research that “makes people laugh, then think.” But it wasn’t with this in mind that Marc-Antoine Fardin, a physicist at Paris Diderot University, set out to find out whether house cats flow.

Fardin noticed that these furry pets can adapt to the shape of the container they sit in—think of a cat in a vase—similarly to what fluids such as water do. So he used the principles of rheology, the branch of physics that deals with the deformation of matter, to calculate cats’ relaxation time, or the time it takes for them to take up the space of a vase or bathroom sink.

The conclusion? Cats can be either liquid or solid, depending on the circumstances, Fardin reported in the Rheology Bulletin in 2014. (The awards don’t recognize the strangest research of the year, but strange research in general.) A cat in a small box will behave like a fluid, filling up all the space, but a cat in a bathtub full of water will try to minimize its contact with it and behave very much like a solid. For this achievement, Fardin was awarded this year’s Ig Nobel Physics Prize before an audience of more than 1000 people, including genuine Nobel laureates, during a ceremony here at Harvard University’s Sanders Theatre.

The event was presided over by Marc Abrahams, editor of the science humor magazine Annals of Improbable Research, and included the premiere of The Incompetence Opera, a show about the Peter principle and the Dunning-Kruger effect, which both seek to explain why incompetent people rise to the top. Abrahams was joined on stage by a dozen of awardees, who each received a cash prize of 10 trillion dollars—in the form of a Zimbabwean bill whose value is just a few U.S. cents.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hexx (15 June 2020)

Well Jell!  Why can't I find kittens?  S'not fair

Hope she is feeling a bit better today.  She is beautiful.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (15 June 2020)

Hexx said:



			Well Jell!  Why can't I find kittens?  S'not fair

Hope she is feeling a bit better today.  She is beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

haha it’s also stressful and a lot of clearing up poop and wee if that helps 🤷🏼‍♀️😂🙈.

Much better no more blood but still trialling different foods!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (15 June 2020)

Omg she's so adorable ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MagicMelon (17 June 2020)

We used to take on ferals all the time, my mum worked for the CPL. We would do what you've done, pop in the bathroom to let settle and wait until they get friendly - doesnt take long but I remember just spending hours as a child just sitting on the bathroom floor so the cat gained trust in me, I'd leave little cat treats on the floor etc. for it and slowly it'd get closer. It really didnt take very long. I never forced touching them though, I preferred them to come to me in their own time.

She's extremely cute!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 June 2020)

MagicMelon said:



			We used to take on ferals all the time, my mum worked for the CPL. We would do what you've done, pop in the bathroom to let settle and wait until they get friendly - doesnt take long but I remember just spending hours as a child just sitting on the bathroom floor so the cat gained trust in me, I'd leave little cat treats on the floor etc. for it and slowly it'd get closer. It really didnt take very long. I never forced touching them though, I preferred them to come to me in their own time.

She's extremely cute!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it took about 6 days before she was pretty much not feral anymore, there were a couple of times I had to pick her up for one reason or another in the first couple of days but she came round pretty fast, I think the other cats helped a lot and the fact the vets think she was only about 5 weeks when I picked her up! 

Into her third week here now and she's bold as brass with the other cats, comes up onto the sofa for cuddles when she wants and is about 80% litter trained. I'm hoping come the weekend and she will be approx. 8 weeks we will be totally litter trained as she is improving everyday.


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 June 2020)

That last photo is lovely!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 June 2020)

I love the middle photo as I think it looks like they were conspiring and you bust in on them


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 June 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			I love the middle photo as I think it looks like they were conspiring and you bust in on them 

Click to expand...

I'm always walking in on my two with those exact expressions, I always wonder what they have planned!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 June 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			I love the middle photo as I think it looks like they were conspiring and you bust in on them 

Click to expand...

They were mad, as Huffle was getting special food with her pain meds in .


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			They were mad, as Huffle was getting special food with her pain meds in .
		
Click to expand...

Well of course, that's no way fair!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 June 2020)

Rosemary28 said:



			Well of course, that's no way fair!
		
Click to expand...

Tiger is a fatty and Squirrel has a delicate tum so it was for their own good promise!


----------



## Rosemary28 (17 June 2020)

I'm sure they don't agree


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 June 2020)

Gorgeous photos especially the last one that's frame worthy

Huffle says and why is my beautiful face not in any of these photos!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Gorgeous photos especially the last one that's frame worthy

Huffle says and why is my beautiful face not in any of these photos!
		
Click to expand...

















Fixed it!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:


















Fixed it!
		
Click to expand...

Oh what gorgeous photos, she looks great against the red, funny how she likes saddle pads as well mine would always go straight for a freshly washed saddle pad, adding a nice being fur trim to it that youd pay lots for in saddle shops!
Love the photo of them both on the throne!


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 June 2020)

beautiful cats, i love the first one where kitten is sleeping, so cute


----------



## HufflyPuffly (17 June 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh what gorgeous photos, she looks great against the red, funny how she likes saddle pads as well mine would always go straight for a freshly washed saddle pad, adding a nice being fur trim to it that youd pay lots for in saddle shops!
Love the photo of them both on the throne!
		
Click to expand...

I put the pad out for her in case she needed somewhere out of the way of the kitten, didn’t work as Squirrel can get on the table too 😂🤦🏼‍♀️...

All the cats lovely saddle pads lol.


----------

